# Hunt Sunflowers on the opener?



## cooter144 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi...I am new here 8)

I will be bowhunting the ND whitetail opener in the Velva area.

I know the farm that I will be hunting has fields of Sunflowers.

Will deer be hitting the sunflowers at this time...or not until later in the Fall?


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Deer in this area will use sunflowers from late summer till harvest. That would be a great place to start. I arrowed a nice buck a few years ago on opening weekend near some flowers.


----------

